# General > Technical Support >  Windows 7 or Windows 10?

## 2little2late

My laptop is currently running Windows 7 but I keep getting reminders to download Windows 10. Before I make a decision could anyone tell me pros and cons of both OS please?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## oldchemist

Don't know about pros and cons but I switched from W 8 to W 10 on my desktop and W 10 is fine. I think that the security on W 10 is supposed to be better.

----------


## 2little2late

After some good advice I have decided to stick with Windows 7.

----------


## tonkatojo

> After some good advice I have decided to stick with Windows 7.



Why not create a dual boot system windows 7 and windows 10 then you have both to use as when required.

----------


## dortmunder

I wanted to stick with 7 also but it's a pain having to constantly monitor the updates and identify/hide the 'bad' ones.  Win 7 will only be supported for a few more years.  Make the move to 10.  There are (completely safe) ways to make it look like 7.

----------


## Hannah Faulkner

I suggest not to update because win 10 always ask for updates its will ruin your experience

----------


## poppett

I still wish XP was supported.....   However after being dragged into the 21st century onto Windows 7 I am quite happy with it.   Hubby downloaded Windows 10 in  error and it pesters him with adverts they say you have to pay to be rid of.   I hate his laptop and 10 with a passion.   Sticking with 7 is excellent advice.    That was the advice I was given too.

----------


## dx100uk

win10 is great cant praise it more
like you wish above it runs tons more old xp stuff and even dos stuff that win7 didnt run.
you can even make it look like win xp.

----------

